# Slingshots Canada



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

My new puppy again ! My lab - Gib's side shooter 









back of the catty










Compare with A+ PS-2 (1 of the best on the market), finish on Gib's catty has certain level .










Although Sideshooter does not have pinkly hole but whole platform just like PS-2 with comfort and good stability.










Compare their ammo pouch, both are strong, soft ,and light in weight










Special figure- stress relif slot on Gib's







pouch.










*Gib's Sideshooter, a good one*


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Erlkonig,

Glad it made it to you safe and sound and very happy to hear you like it!

Cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good comparison.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I couldn't think of a better pair!!!!!







Thanks for including me!!! Well done Gib!!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

for comment. more to come in weekend for field testing.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats a very nice frame! great work gib


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Frist Sooting Test - range : around 10 meter (33fts) 
ammo : 3/8" BB

Result: Sideshooter - 5 shots and 2 hits.

Pocket Poacher - 5 shots and 0 hit (barely missed), second try with 5shots have 3 hits.

Sideshooter with a single layer TB band and good pouch set up is an accurate target plinker.









The pocket poacher is a real killer, it even made a punture on tin plated steel pop can but the draw weight f the band set make it harder to shoot for the beginner.



























You can see the BB from the opening - by Gamekeeper - pocket poacher.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Great shooting!

If I doubled those bands up it would go through the can, I will be offering double theraband gold sets very soon for hunting

Thanks again for the great review!!!

Cheers


----------

